# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مقاله آموزش سطح مقدماتی sql server 2008

## me.enik

به همه ی شما عرض سلام و خسته نباشید دارم.

راستش, من وقتی که میخواستم sql server رو یاد بگیرم, تقریبا حتی یه دونه منبع آموزشی خوب نبود.
یعنی من پیدا نکرده بودم.
از کسی هم وقتی می پرسیدم, یه منبع های خیلی خوبی معرفی میکردند, ولی سطح اون مقاله ها برای کسی که تا حالا حتی محیط
 sql server رو هم ندیده, خیلی بالا بود!!
پس این فایل زیر ور دانلود کنید و حالش رو ببیرید!!

---------------------------------------------

توضیحات تکمیلی :
اما پس از کلی جست و جو توی اینترنت, به صورت کاملا تصادفی, یه مقاله ای پیدا کردم که به صورت کاملا تصویری, اومده و sql server رو از پایه آموزش داده.
یعنی از جایی که چه جوری دیتابیس بسازی و بعدش چه کار باید بکنی و خلاصه, به نظر من, بهترین مقاله ای هستش برای کسی که تازه صفحه ی sql server رو اجرا کرده.
من که ازش خیلی راضیم.
به سختی گیرش آوردم, خواستم که بقیه افراد راحت تر پیداش کنند.
چون خیلی به دردشون میخوره.

واقعا جا داره همین جا از نویسنده این مقاله, آقای علیرضا بهارلویی تشکر کنم.
 و وقتی که خودتون مقاله رو ببینید, می فهمید که واقعا چه قدر زحمت کشیده شده, خصوصا برای اینکه از کلی تصویر استفاده شده و همین قدرت مقاله رو دو چندان کرده.

خب دیگه, زیاد صحبت کردم.
اگر خواستید تشکر کنید, از نویسنده مقاله تشکر کنید, چون من هیچ نقشی نداشته ام جز اینکه اون مقاله رو اینجا قرار بدم.

باز هم از ایشون تشکر میکنم, و این هم لینک دانلود مقاله با حجم کمتر از 2mg :
سایت منبع :: سایت دانشجو هستش و جا داره از این سایت هم تشکری هر چند کوچک, کرده باشیم.

---------------------------------------------

دانلود از سرور 4shared 

دانلود از سرور persiangig

متاسفانه نتونستم اینجا آپلود کنم, به خاطر همین, برای اینکه فایل ها بیشتر بمونن, توی دو تا جا آپلود کردم.

----------

